# ultra sonic cleaner



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I picked up a utra sonic cleaner this weekend.

Is there anything wrong with letting brass soak in the solution for a couple hours?? will that help or hinder?? anybody got any tips on using a ultra sonic


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I love it.

It wont polish em like a tumbler will, but it gets them clean INSIDE and out! A tumbler doesnt do crap for the inside.

I run mine on a heated, 8 minute cycle twice, than a rinse in clean water. Really dirty, old brass ill run a third cycle.

Im using just distilled water, a drop or two of dish soap, and a tablespoon of lemon juice (citric acid is the main ingredient in the Hornady sonic clean solution).


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The 6mmbr page has a solution that is supposed to work better than the Hornady stuff. That is what I have used in my cleaner. It has worked very well for me so far!


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool thanks for the info!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Savage260,

Do you have a site address on that recipe?

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

this the one?

http://www.accurateshooter.com/technical-articles/ultrasonic-case-cleaning/

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, sir, it sure is. I have had pretty good luck with it.


----------

